# Okaloosa Island



## dawgwatch (Jun 25, 2017)

I will be in Okaloosa Island the 2nd week of July and was planning on fishing the pier and doing some surf fishing in the evenings after the beach is clear. Any tips on what may be biting or what to expect? I plan on using 8 and 10 foot spinning gear with 1-3 ounce pyramid weight unless someone tells me there is a different approach on the gulf as most of my surf/pier is on the Atlantic... Thanks for any help and advise...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 26, 2017)

*Okaloosa Island pier*

Has a pretty good daylight King run most every morning, but it will not last long. Just buy a few cigs and fish those early. (Daylight means daylight or even just before).

Tarpon are around the pier during the summer, they are fun to hook up. Pier holds bait if you can fight the hardtails off your bait rig long enough to catch some.

In the surf there are whiting, redfish and Pomps. You can have some fun.

Remember this, part of the pier fee goes to the FWC for pier fishing license. You need no license.

You fish from the surf you will need fishing license.

s&r


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 26, 2017)

for the kings are you free lining them off the pier?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 27, 2017)

*It's called*

snobbling

just watch what the others are doing, and do the same.

basic rig, 24" of steel leader with #2  4x treble hook.

Cigs threw the eyes, cast out let it sink some, pull it threw the water like a crippled live bait. Watch your bait, keep up with it. With some practice, and a little luck, you can catch a kingfish for the grill. 

Eat it that day with your favorite salad dressing basted on the grill. You won't be disappointed. Good Luck!

s&r


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 27, 2017)

you can go to the end of Gulf shore dr and access the jetties at the end of the pass and the back side of the Harbor.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 28, 2017)

thanks for the help guys..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 29, 2017)

*Stay off*

Hwy 98

took me 3 hrs and 45 mins to travel from Navarre beach to Panama city (76 miles) last weekend. And this weekend will be twice as bad.

Good luck

s&r


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 30, 2017)

There is a thread going. On aldeer.com right now in the fishing section about tarpon fishing from the pier and a guy offering to teach how to catch them for free.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 30, 2017)

thanks


----------

